# [FH11] Isometrische Verzerrung



## suid (1. Januar 2004)

aloha,

ich steh bei Freehand momentan etwas auf dem Schlauch 

ich muss eine Fläche in eine isometrische Perspektive bringen (siehe Bild).







und zur weiteren Erklärung noch http://www.winkel35.de/winkel-35.html


achja, frohes Neues 


.suid


----------



## suid (1. Januar 2004)

*edit* 

Mist, dochnicht hinbekommen

ok jetzt an dem Beispiel 

Quadrat, gedreht mit Kreis in der Mitte soll in eine isometrische Darstellung, wie im unteren Bild.


----------



## Lord Brain (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo...da hab ich vor 'ner Weile auch mal dran gesessen, aber letzten Endes war es einfacher als erwartet.

Ich demonstrier das mal mit Freehand 10 (da dürfte sich am Prinzip nix geändert haben ) am deinem Beispiel mit  dem Kreis im Quadrat.

1) Zuerst erstellen wir uns natürlich das Quadrat mit dem einbeschriebenen Kreis.





2) Danach gruppieren wir die Objekte oder wählen sie beide aus. Nun wählen wir das Bedienfeld „Transformieren“ und rotieren das Ganze um 45°. (Das dürfte die Geschichte mit der Hauptachse sein)





3) Wir bleiben im Transformieren-Fenster und wählen die Skalierungsoptionen. Dort entfernen wir zuerst das Häkchen bei „Proportional“, dann setzen wir für die vertikale Skalierung den Wert 57,5% ein.





Nun haben wir ein schönes isometrisches Quadrat in das ein Kreis einbeschrieben ist. Daraus können wir zum Beispiel ein nettes Raster für isometrische Vektorwelten erstellen 






-------------edit---------------------------------------------------------------------
Was hat es mit den Image-Tags auf sich? 
Obwohl ich „Bilder anzeigen“ aktiviert habe, werden mir Hyperlinks angezeigt.


----------



## suid (2. Januar 2004)

wow, vielen Dank 

Das könnte man hier eigentlich als Tutorial stehen lassen.


----------



## suid (3. Januar 2004)

kleinen Fehler habe ich doch gefunden 

wenn man bei der vertikalen Skalierung 50% nimmt. bekommt man nicht den Winkel von 30°, genau wird es erst bei 57,5 % wobei das dann auch nur eine annäherung ist.


----------



## Lord Brain (3. Januar 2004)

*hmpf* Pedant 

Aber gut, dass du das herausgefunden hast.
Bin ich auch gleich noch ein bisschen schlauer.


----------



## Lord Brain (5. Januar 2004)

*Aktualisierung*

Habe gerade mein „Tutorial“ nochmal aktualisiert, damit hier ja nix Falsches hängenbleibt  ... habe natürlich auch das dritte Bild erneuert.


----------

